
MIT Will Post Free Plans Online for $100 Emergency Ventilator - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/mit-posts-free-plans-online-for-an-emergency-ventilator-that-can-be-built-for-100/
======
BooneJS
This is great. Unfortunately, at this point we need manufacturing, not
engineering.

~~~
pacamara619
Yes, because you can start manufacturing without a plan

~~~
BooneJS
How many new designs have come out over the last 2 weeks? HN front page has
seen several already.

